# silicone leg gripper's like the ones found on bib hems



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where one could buy silicone leg gripper's like the ones found on bib hems?

I'm looking to convert an old pair of tights into leg warms. My dog chewed a few holes in my winter tights, and would rather cut the legs and make them into warms than throwing them out.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Just buy some silicone and make your own, it's really easy. I do it to all jackets that don't have it at the bottom.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Just buy some silicone and make your own, it's really easy. I do it to all jackets that don't have it at the bottom.


To clarify for the OP, I assume you're talking about clear silicone sealant (like you can buy at the hardware store). Put a small bead of it, in a wavy line so it doesn't pull loose when the fabric is stretched, along the area where you need the gripper.

I do it too. It works fine.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

One tip: Stretch the fabric across a table and clamp down both sides to keep it stretched. Apply the silicone however you wish to the stretched fabric and only unclamp it once the silicone is cured. Only use 100% pure clear silicone.

I choose to make little dots and sort of rub them in. You can go with a straight line or wavy line or whatever, I just suggest you rub it in a bit to make sure it never comes off.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmm.... never thought about that, thanks I'll look into it


----------

